# shift stabilizer??



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

I am looking for the approxi lenght shift stabilizer rod on top of the trans with a hard rubber bushing in each end. If anybody knows what i am taiking about, and has one or knows where to get one. Please responed

Jeff delaney


----------

